

Artemis pCell: Wireless Reinvented [pdf] - tashoecraft
http://www.rearden.com/artemis/An-Introduction-to-pCell-White-Paper-150224.pdf

======
matznerd
Here is a video demonstration of pCell. It essentially works by creating a
personal cell or "pCell" around your device. Whereas other cell technologies
degrade as the number of devices increases, pCell claims to solve that major
problem.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxNntxVWC1g#t=62](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxNntxVWC1g#t=62)

------
gorillapower
Ive been waiting for something to happen with the PCell for about 1.5 years
now. Their facebook, twitter and homepage has been stagnant.

Ive posted and searched, nothing new has happened since early 2014. Now
something! I just want to work now and to help me with my shite signal.

------
endergen
How do you get your own Personal Cell when on a train and you are crowded
again many others? Degrades to as bad the status quo?

~~~
wmf
Page 40: "This aggregate capacity can be divided among any number of users,
using TDMA and OFDMA." It's something like (link rate)*(# of antennas within
range)/(# of phones)

------
sjtrny
I'll believe it when I see it. At this point it's just vapourware.

~~~
jjoonathan
You don't believe in Artemis or you don't believe in beamforming? Here's a
patent from 1954 about beamforming:
[http://www.google.com/patents/US2670443](http://www.google.com/patents/US2670443)

Steve Jobs was born the next year. Cell phones were invented 18 years later.
In the mean time, this tech has grown more popular, which is a pretty good
indication that it works.

You want proof of a product? Search for "warship" on google images, click on
your favorite one, and look for flat, slightly off-color octagon-ish panels on
the side. Those are beam-forming radars. They are flat because they use the
same trick to form a "virtual dish" which can be aimed instantaneously in any
direction above the plane by altering the phase delays in its components. You
can't slew a physical dish back and forth to point at 20 different targets a
second, but you can use the beamforming trick to do that without problem. Same
trick works for wifi and cell phones.

Don't like ships? I don't blame you, I get seasick. Search for "radar truck"
and look for the flat ones.

You want more proof? Here are radio astronomers using the trick to get better
angular resolution in the radio spectrum:
[http://www.upv.es/antenas/Catalogo_fotos/radioastronomia/loo...](http://www.upv.es/antenas/Catalogo_fotos/radioastronomia/looksouth.jpg)

"I'll only believe it if it's in a book." Amazon has 2,573 hits for "phased
array" and the first few pages all look relevant.

"I'll only believe it it's in the academic literature." Google scholar has
430,000 hits for "phased array."

"I'll only believe it if google does it." Instant search seems to know about
it too:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=phased+array](https://www.google.com/search?q=phased+array)

"I'll only believe it if the NSA does it." Here you go:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AN/FLR-9](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AN/FLR-9)

"I'll only believe it if Snowden leaks it." I'm too lazy to search his docs
for incidental references to it, but here is Iran doing it, and the NSA
probably likes Iran about as much as they like Snowden, right?
[http://www.businessinsider.com/iran-displays-indigenous-
rada...](http://www.businessinsider.com/iran-displays-indigenous-radar-
system-2013-9)

"I'll only believe it if I can watch a guy talk about it." I'm pretty sure
this guy worked at an intercept place that used one:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dh9txt1TGt8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dh9txt1TGt8)

"But how does it work?"
[http://www.radartutorial.eu/06.antennas/Phased%20Array%20Ant...](http://www.radartutorial.eu/06.antennas/Phased%20Array%20Antenna.en.html)

~~~
foobarqux
Network MIMO isn't rudimentary beamforming and I think it's fair to say that
it isn't obvious that it works in practice.

~~~
throwawaykf05
True, but the theory behind MIMO and DIDO (i.e. pCell) is the same. The
challenge is overcoming the synchronization and timing problems introduced by
having antennas situated miles apart and connected over the Internet, rather
than a few centimeters apart on the same circuit board. People had similar
concerns about cloud gaming, but OnLive (which, note, also came from Rearden
Labs) and Gaikai proved it could be done surprisingly well. Now that I think
about it, Rearden may already have gathered some highly relevant expertise
from their experience with OnLive.

Also, Rearden has been claiming for some time now that they have working
demos. I doubt they're making that up. I fear, however, that Artemis may meet
a similar fate as OnLive: a technological marvel that unfortunately fails in
the market.

~~~
wmf
All of Perlman's companies seemed over-engineered considering the immaturity
of their respective markets. I guess that's his curse.

